# AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!



## Jan565 (5. Juli 2011)

*AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Hallo,

die ersten AMD Llano Prozessoren sind bei den Versandhäusern gelistet und verfügbar. Bei den AMD Llano Prozessoren handelt es sich um Prozessoren mit interner Grafikkarte (IGP). Die Leistung der Grafikkarte liegt etwa auf dem Niveau einer 6550 und können bei bedarf sogar im Crossfire betrieben werden mit ~6550 Grafikkarten. 

Die Leistung der CPU ist nicht wirklich höher als den Phenom 2, was daran liegt, das AMD bei den Prozessoren das Augenmerk auf die Grafikkarte gesetzt hat. 

Eine Technik die sehr gut für HTPC´s oder LAN Rechner geeignet ist. 

AMD A-Series A8-3850, 4x 2.90GHz, boxed (AD3850WNGXBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Kev95 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Ich weis schon was in den PC meines Opas kommt.


----------



## NCphalon (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Meinem Onkel werd ich auch so einen kredenzen, das Ding is wahrscheinlich um einiges schneller als seine alte X1650Pro^^


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis schon was in den PC meines Opas kommt.



Ja der Liano könnte bald den Spitznamen "Opa&Oma-Cpu" bekommen


----------



## derP4computer (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Mir gefallen die Dinger, jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die Kohle. 
Mallorca diesen Sommer geht vor.


----------



## X Broster (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



> Prozessoren mit interner Grafikkarte (IGP)


Kleiner Fehler, das nennt man APU.


----------



## marv04 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Mal ne (dumme) Frage, aber ist so eine integrierte GPU eigentlich schneller/genauso schnell wie eine 9500GS ?! (Schlechter Vergleich ich weiß )


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Ich weis schon was in den PC meines Opas kommt.


 
Und ich weiß, was ich meinen Schwiegereltern verbauen werde...


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Wenn ihr euch nee Stunde geduldet zeig ich euch meine Benches mit dem A 6 3650 

Der ist gerade im moment auf meinen Benchtable 

Ich lad mal nacher einen vergleich zum I3 2100 ab


----------



## Jan565 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch nee Stunde geduldet zeig ich euch meine Benches mit dem A 6 3650
> 
> Der ist gerade im moment auf meinen Benchtable
> 
> Ich lad mal nacher einen vergleich zum I3 2100 ab


 
Das währe super wenn du das machen könntest!


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Ist gerade in Arbeit 

Momentan lass ich beide auf stock laufen i3 2100 (3,1 ghz) und A6 3650 (2,6 ghz)
Aber ich tackte den i3 nachher mal runter auf 2,6 Ghz und lass alle test nochmal durchlaufen um Chancengleichheit zu gewähren 

Den test verlinke ich dann auch hier


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch nee Stunde geduldet zeig ich euch meine Benches mit dem A 6 3650
> 
> Der ist gerade im moment auf meinen Benchtable


 
Wo hast du den denn schon wieder her? 
Etwas als Pirat unterwegs gewesen und ein Frachtschiff gekapert?


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

hehe 

Wer kann der kann


----------



## Stricherstrich (5. Juli 2011)

naja so ein Phenom II für ein HTPC ist schon was feines + Graka.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ist gerade in Arbeit
> 
> Momentan lass ich beide auf stock laufen i3 2100 (3,1 ghz) und A6 3650 (2,6 ghz)
> Aber ich tackte den i3 nachher mal runter auf 2,6 Ghz und lass alle test nochmal durchlaufen um Chancengleichheit zu gewähren
> ...


 

Sehr schön!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

So neu ist das nicht 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/160567-erste-llano-cpus-bei-geizhals-gelistet.html

Ist aber trotzdem ne gute News und auch verdammt interessant für meinen HTPC


----------



## Jan565 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> Wer kann der kann


 
dann mach mal ordentlich. Und vor allem, wie weit geht der zu Takten der AMD? besonders unter LN2


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

OC Ergebnisse liefere ich heute nicht ....es dauert schon ewig alles dreimal zu benchen


----------



## Jan565 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> OC Ergebnisse liefere ich heute nicht ....es dauert schon ewig alles dreimal zu benchen


 
Ich hoffe das du das mal die kommenden Tage machen könntest. Währe interessant zu wissen wie gut der AMD zu Takten geht.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

its done 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...est-i3-2100-versuv-a6-3650-a.html#post3173208


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Ja, und hast gleich wieder alles kaputt gemacht.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



> hehe
> 
> Wer kann der kann ​


 
Sag ich doch


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Und vor allem, wie weit geht der zu Takten der AMD? besonders unter LN2


 
Das werden wir nie erfahren.


----------



## riedochs (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Ich kann euch die aktuelle c't ans Herz legen. Die haben das Teil schon getestet. Fazit: Ist nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Darf ich erfahren was die denn im Fazit so sagen ? 

Interessiert mich mal, denn ich hab keine Lust wegen einem Test eine gesamte Zeitschrift zu kaufen


----------



## sfc (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Wobei Lliano noch ne Ecke schneller in 3D wäre, wenn man mindestens 1600er Ram oder optimal 1866er nimmt. Die Grafikeinheit braucht die Bandbreite. Bei 1333er Ram bricht die Leistung um 10 Prozent ein. Von 1600er auf 1866 ist es zumindest noch messbar.

edit: Komisch, wie kommt die Antwort denn in diesen Thread. Eigentlich soltle das unter dem Test von True Monkey stehen.


----------



## riedochs (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Darf ich erfahren was die denn im Fazit so sagen ?
> 
> Interessiert mich mal, denn ich hab keine Lust wegen einem Test eine gesamte Zeitschrift zu kaufen


 
Grob zusammen gefasst: Preis / Leistung zu schlecht. Ein Phenom 2 + dedizierte Grafik im gleichen Preisrahmen hat mehr Leistung, gleiche Leistung gibt es für weniger Geld. Der fehlende L3 Cache bremst zu sehr. Damit die Grafik vernünftige Leistung hat brauch es teuren schnellen RAM.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Gibts denn einen Link zu einem Test, der das offen legt?


----------



## sfc (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Das Fazit finde ich etwas abwegig. Erstens ist Lliano deutlich sparsamer als vergleichbare Kombies und zweites dürfte der den Erfahrungen nach in ein paar Wochen schon deutlich preiswerter zu bekommen sein. Die OEM-Preise liegen sicher jetzt schon deutlich drunter. Ob der fehlende L3-Cache wirklich so bremst? Das Modell mit 2,9 Ghz kommt ziemlich nahe an den 955 ran. Dabei hat der noch 300 Mhz mehr.


----------



## thescythe (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Die Krux was auch das Fazit anspricht, AMD macht sich mit Llano-Desktop selbst Konkurrenz, deshalb auch der Vergleich mit einen PhenomII 

Cleveres Marketing von AMD ......


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Der Phenom 2 läuft aus, Konkurrenz ist das in dem Sinne nicht.
Wenn es danach geht, macht sich Intel auch selbst Konkurrenz.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



thescythe schrieb:


> Die Krux was auch das Fazit anspricht, AMD macht sich mit Llano-Desktop selbst Konkurrenz, deshalb auch der Vergleich mit einen PhenomII
> 
> Cleveres Marketing von AMD ......


 

Hab noch nie gehört dass eine Firma sich mit ihrem eigenen Produkt (und als Vertreiber) selbst konkurrenz macht, irgendwie Widersprüchlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Passiert nirgends, in der Automobilbranche schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts denn einen Link zu einem Test, der das offen legt?


Auf Computerbase Test:
Und hier noch der C´T Test:
AMD bringt APU-Serie A für Desktop-PCs | c't


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Wenn ich jetzt bei CB gucke, ist der Unterschied zu schnellem RAM jetzt nicht so gewaltig.


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ist gerade in Arbeit
> 
> Momentan lass ich beide auf stock laufen i3 2100 (3,1 ghz) und A6 3650 (2,6 ghz)
> Aber ich tackte den i3 nachher mal runter auf 2,6 Ghz und lass alle test nochmal durchlaufen um Chancengleichheit zu gewähren
> ...



Und kommt da heute noch was oder klappt das nicht?


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Der Titel ist übrigens "falsch".
Bei Llano handelt es sich um eine APU.
Der Bergiff wurde dafür von AMD geschaffen.
Genauso die IGP, die im Beitrag erwähnt wurde. Der Begriff wurde eigentlich von Intel geschaffen, afaik.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Und kommt da heute noch was oder klappt das nicht?


 
Schau mal den post 19 in diesem Thread an 

ok ....einfachhalber 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/163169-vergleichstest-i3-2100-versus-a6-3650-a.html


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD Llano CPU´s gelistet und verfügbar!*

Ah übersehen^^
Danke!


----------

